# Lizards



## surapon (May 31, 2014)

Yes, Lizards, Dear Friends.
Two years ago, We went to Bonaire, The Small Island ( Belong to Netherlands) 30 minutes flight from north of Valenzuela ---http://tourismbonaire.com/en/over-bonaire/living/island-life
Where are a million of Lizards( Some of them 4 feet Length), Pink Flamingos, Beautiful Fishes, and a tons of Birds.
Here are some Lizards.
Please Show your Lizards photos on this Post Too.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Surapon, nice shots. Our British ones are not quite so big so and are quite a challenge to get as they are camera shy.


----------



## surapon (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, Dear friend Pappa Smurf.
Wow, Beautiful colors, Thanks for post and let us see the new kind of these beautiful lizards.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## degies (Jun 9, 2014)

Tuatara - Found in New Zealand


----------



## cid (Jun 9, 2014)

some of mine, hope you like them 





curious on 500px





from out of the focus on 500px





Lacerta viridis on 500px


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Nice shots, such a variation of similarities if you get my drift! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 9, 2014)

Green anole:





?:





Komodo Dragon (captive)


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 9, 2014)

I love to photograph 'em, which is a good thing, considering that I live in southern Arizona. Here's just one of my little friends.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 9, 2014)

And, here's another.


----------



## romanr74 (Jun 9, 2014)

Calotes Versicolor, pictures taken at the Andaman sea...


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 12, 2014)

Desert Spiny Lizard, showing off. Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred, f6.3.


----------



## jrista (Jun 12, 2014)

Wonderful shots, guys! Really amazing detail. Lizards are intriguing subjects, what with their scaly and colorful skin. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Menace (Jun 12, 2014)

Here one from last year - lizard is being fed a live grub.

Jpeg with ISO 10000, EF100 f2.8, 1/1000, 5D3.


----------



## jrista (Jun 12, 2014)

Menace said:


> Here one from last year - lizard is being fed a live grub.
> 
> Jpeg with ISO 10000, EF100 f2.8, 1/1000, 5D3.



Wow. ISO 10000 f/2.8? That must have been ONE DARK scene...!


----------



## Menace (Jun 12, 2014)

jrista said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Here one from last year - lizard is being fed a live grub.
> ...



It sure was dark - these lizards prefer it that way. And hot too, I was hiding under a thick camouflage coat with only the lens poking out so as not to spook the critters (and I sure was sweating like the proverbial).


----------



## Menace (Jun 12, 2014)

Using 580 with a little diffuser this time


----------



## krisbell (Jun 12, 2014)

A variety of my lizard shots...



Forest lizard (Calotes emma) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr



An Aussie Lizard by Kristian Bell, on Flickr



Gator Attack!! by Kristian Bell, on Flickr



Thorny Devil (Moloch horridus) - North West Cape, WA by Kristian Bell, on Flickr



Common Chameleon (Chamaeleo chamaeleon) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr



Spotted Gliding Lizard (Draco maculatus) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


----------



## shumi31 (Jun 16, 2014)

I like this one, very much colorful!


----------



## timnic98 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mexican Iguana - Canon 20D, 235mm (100-400L), 1/500sec, f/8, ISO 200


----------



## projectmansd (Jun 16, 2014)

Colombia, Aug 2012. Overall length about 6' from head to tail.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 16, 2014)

Agama lizard taken in Kenya.


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 17, 2014)

Palo Duro Canyon, Texas


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 17, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



DPP07DD0101103338 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



DPP07DD0101102915 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## timmy_650 (Jun 17, 2014)

Some random lizards at Zions



IMG_8055 by timmay_650, on Flickr



IMG_8052 by timmay_650, on Flickr



IMG_8071 by timmay_650, on Flickr


----------



## Ashran (Jun 26, 2014)

Lizard di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr


----------



## Menace (Jul 3, 2014)

400mm, f8, 1/320, ISO1250


----------



## degies (Jul 20, 2014)

Not sure of the Species, but it might be an Aussie


----------

